# Lets see some shaper sleds.



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

So my bought sled from Rockler bit the dust today. talk about scary I had an imperfection on the piece I was cutting and it came apart and ripped the fence right off the sled. lightly built and 5hp bad combo, worked good on my router table however I feel like I need something a little more beefy maybe after today.

Do you all run your sleds in the track or off the fence?

I want something with replaceable zero insert.

I was debating on building one with two places that had all the profiles off all my cutters so that the pieces would fit into the actual components for true zero clearance cutting.

Anyway looking for some ideas.

Thanks B


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Have used Weaver sleds, and Reliable Tools - CopeCrafter. 
Both are top notch commercial grade tooling made for shaper use.
YMMV


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I use the rockler one. Never an issue.

IMO, if your fence got ripped off, it was user error.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

My old sled. 18×24" References off the fence since most of my shapers don't have t tracks. 


















I picked up material to build a ritter clone









What a factory ritter looks like.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ That one looks pretty robust far more so than the Rockler one I passed on when I needed something just for a big body router in my table.

I made my own from baltic birch but it was over built and too heavy. Ultimately it didn't make the cut when I was culling the herd before moving south so I need to make another.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

We use the track whenever possible..

Weaver sleds are mainly for door making, but we have altered a few sleds and shapers for furniture making…


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Jared do you reference the shaper fence off that plywood sled from the bottom of that sled or the top of that "protective shield"


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

It References off the top peice of plywood.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, so this may end with building a shaper sled but wanted to see if anyone has an opinion on the value of this shaper https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/boiling-springs-rockwell-international/7265466370.html

I know what I'm getting into from a project standpoint, but it seems cheap and it's less than 20 minutes from me. If/when I get it, building a sled after rehabbing it will be a top priority.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

While not as big as Jared's but basically same concept, I have used Woodpeckers Coping Sled on both my router table and shaper. I have found it solid and stable.


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> Ok, so this may end with building a shaper sled but wanted to see if anyone has an opinion on the value of this shaper https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/boiling-springs-rockwell-international/7265466370.html
> 
> I know what I m getting into from a project standpoint, but it seems cheap and it s less than 20 minutes from me. If/when I get it, building a sled after rehabbing it will be a top priority.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


someone abused that thing

The rs15 is a solid unit. A bit light at only 1100lbs (for its class) but that one needs lots of work (too much work)

The rusted out quill and missing spindle are a deal breaker.

Its worth about $1 - $1.25 per pound in running condition.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The more I look at it, the more I agree. I see what looks like panel raising cutter on what I'm pretty sure is a fence but if there really is no spindle, I'd spend a mint on something that would work or half of forever finding one on ebay. To add to that, I have plenty of bits for my router table that really doesn't get used all that often and having to stock up on the same profiles in shaped cutters would be not cheap!


----------



## Jared_S (Jul 6, 2018)

> The more I look at it, the more I agree. I see what looks like panel raising cutter on what I m pretty sure is a fence but if there really is no spindle, I d spend a mint on something that would work or half of forever finding one on ebay. To add to that, I have plenty of bits for my router table that really doesn t get used all that often and having to stock up on the same profiles in shaped cutters would be not cheap!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


They (rs-15) are nice shapers. The spindle is the same as the later model ti-14. Delta had invicta manufacturer them as a copy of the basic European design. I looked for spare spindles when I got my latest shaper (same spindle as that one) and while they come up occasionally its rare, and I haven't seen a 1.25" yet.

If you want a shaper get one in slightly better condition than that. Shapers are cheap (relatively speaking) on the used market. As for tooling it can be inexpensive as well. A pair of 40mm knives for a euro block head are $14.


----------

